# Red Oxo Cubes



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Since the banking crisis hit the island, I have been unable to buy Red Oxo Cubes in Papantonio's in Polis. Of more concern, Bite-size Shreddies seem to have disappeared as well. I am bereft, because - despite embracing the Cypriot way of life - these items have been a part of my life since the beginning of my time on this planet. Never mind Save The Whale, bring back Red Oxo Cubes and Bite-size Shreddies.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Are you telling us all that you sprinkle Oxo Cubes over Bite-size Shreddies??


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pam n Dave said:


> Are you telling us all that you sprinkle Oxo Cubes over Bite-size Shreddies??


Sounds deliciousuke:


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

MacManiac said:


> Since the banking crisis hit the island, I have been unable to buy Red Oxo Cubes in Papantonio's in Polis. Of more concern, Bite-size Shreddies seem to have disappeared as well. I am bereft, because - despite embracing the Cypriot way of life - these items have been a part of my life since the beginning of my time on this planet. Never mind Save The Whale, bring back Red Oxo Cubes and Bite-size Shreddies.


I knew there were some advantages to living up here at the top of the world. Both Oxo Cubes and Bite Sized Shreddies are in plentiful supply in my local mountain supermarket - perhaps we have cornered the market :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

I have packets of them on their way, along with endless Yorkshire tea bags. I lost count of the amount of sweetex I stashed!.....but they're not for sale! ;-)


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

PatandDave said:


> I have packets of them on their way, along with endless Yorkshire tea bags. I lost count of the amount of sweetex I stashed!.....but they're not for sale! ;-)


You'd be well advised to grab as much Iboprufen, paracetomol and anti-histamine as you can. They cost a hell of a lot more out here.

Pete

P.S. My slightly crazy mind is boggling at the thought of a plane flying to Cyprus with an endless Yorkshire tea bag trailing out of the rear back to Britain!!! I trust you've got big cups.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Red Oxo Cubes briefly arrived in Papnatoniou's today so we cleared the shelves


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> Red Oxo Cubes briefly arrived in Papnatoniou's today so we cleared the shelves


No wonder there's a shortage !!

Pete


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

Phillipos in Coral Bay had your Red Oxo Cubes on special offer down by the butchery last week, probably in Peyia as well.

Our biggest problem is Fixadent Denture Glue, we have our Daughter raid the Tesco's/Asda on a 6 monthly basis and post them to us!

Tea bags! Tesco/Asda Red Label, she brought us 700 week before last, heaven!!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Lidl Ginger biscuits....hmm. unfortunately they aren't on the shelves here so I get supplies from the UK, along with 'proper' dog poo bags that don't puncture halfway through the task......

By the way, the above aren't connected !!!!


----------

